# newest update on my table



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Just got the bottom on and sanded the top, its ready to prime and paint, I did put doors under it and a bottom in it for storage. Tops as smooth as a babbys bottom


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

If you can, update your original thread and we can view the progress as it unfolds. Looking good, man. I like the cleanness of it. Keep it up!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The T111 siding looks really good. Are the side panels removable or hinged so you can access the underside for wiring, power supply placement, timing system, sound, storage, etc.?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

The sides will have hinged doors , and the bottom inside has a floor in it for storage wiring batteries etc.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That looks great. You're gonna have some fun on that one!  

Thanks for sharing the pix! 

Keep 'em coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey, 008
Is that track new or used?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

It is used but very little it is in excellent shape.


----------

